# Question! Is acne a symptom of crohn's?



## miss.T (Feb 22, 2009)

Im not sure if this related or not....but OMG! I have been breaking out in acne so badly lately its crazy! I have patches of it all over...more then I can count. Im 28 years old and have never really ever had a bad problem with acne as a teen, but im sure making up for it now the past couple weeks. Has anyone else ever experienced this? Im just wondering if it is somehow related.


----------



## miss.T (Feb 22, 2009)

And the odd thing is, I have been on prednasone.....but the acne has only started since I have been off it. (specialist wants me off all treatments right now until she does a colonoscopy on the 3rd)


----------



## Sojourn (Feb 22, 2009)

It could still be the residual effects of the Prednisone even though you're off it now.  I don't know of acne being a direct symptom of Crohn's, but Crohn's can cause a lot of different things as I've learned since being on this forum.  But I think it's more likely the residual effects of the Prednisone.  Also if you're young, it could always just be normal.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

hi MissT - there does seem to be a link between Crohns and hormones, in ladies at least. some of us have posted that we've noticed an increase in Crohns symptoms in correlation to our menstrual cycle, and also a highish number of females with Crohns seem to have ovarian cyst issues.. so it is quite possible that this is a hormone-based problem, which could be governed by your Crohns.

i don't really have much advice unfortunately, i am at the mercy of my Crohns/hormones as much as the next person, and i just try to deal with things as they happen. drinking lots of clear water helps my complexion, as does tonic water as it contains quinnine, which does help to clear acne a bit. i also keep away from anything soap based or containing perfume on my face, and use a hypoallergenic face wash daily.


----------



## Wiles (Feb 23, 2009)

I never had a big acne problem until I was on pred, and now I've had it on and off ever since. I've had the benzol peroxide cream (or something like that), it helped a little bit. I find drinking a lot of water helpful as well.


----------



## BWS1982 (Feb 24, 2009)

Prednisone takes weeks or even months to leave the system, especially in those who've been on it a while. I had horrid acne issues when I worked out the most (doc said it was hormones, testosterone to be exact), but when I went on pred, milia was the most prevelent effect, though acne was there too. Nothing ever helped me from acne, to be honest, everything always relieved like 20% of the issue, and left the other 80 glaring at me in the mirror. I had it on my back, chest, all over. I have a very clear complexion now (from not being allowed to work out, and no prednisone), but some minor scarring here and there, because it was so bad before. Don't mess with Acutane, not that I did, but they tried to make me take it, because it can be big trouble.


----------



## miss.T (Feb 24, 2009)

You know the working out thing might make sense..... I was just reading that when your body starts loosing weight (or in your case from working out) your body starts to use up its fat. And apparently your fat stores a lot of toxins from differnent things like medications and etc from over the years. So when your body starts to break it down it releases those toxines and acne is apparently a common result. I know I have pretty much used up all my extra fat......Im becoming more and more under weight every day (from not being able to eat and no appetiete) 

But OMG.....the ACNE! Its getting worse and worse and worse. Im 28 (never had an acne problem) and my face looks like a bloody mine field! I hate it! Every morning theres more......and everyday I put acne creams and lotions on. I really hope it stops soon.


----------



## danman (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm 36, and I break out in Acne constantly. I've always thought there was a connection with Crohn's, but I've never actually asked my Doc.


----------



## daisy_dueller (Feb 24, 2009)

I have never been on Prednisone, but ever since my resection, I have been breaking out as well...ALL the time...I've not had a problem with acne since I was 14 years old...I don't know where it's coming from. But I also did stop taking my birth control...maybe that's the problem!!


----------

